# Is it normal for my attic to leak sap?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Normal, no. Is it going to do any harm, no.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That board has a long pitch pocket----in the hot attic the pitch has melted and dribbled out---

It happens---that rafter still looks strong and straight---not a problem---

Not cedar---most likely hemlock or fir---


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Best way to handle this situation is to get up there and wipe off that sap with the top of your forearm-the hairy side.

Then just go downstairs and wash it off with some warm water.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Normal, no. Is it going to do any harm, no.






oh'mike said:


> That board has a long pitch pocket----in the hot attic the pitch has melted and dribbled out---
> 
> It happens---that rafter still looks strong and straight---not a problem---
> 
> Not cedar---most likely hemlock or fir---


Thank you. Wasn't sure why it was doing that, and if it were going to be an issue or not.




cleveman said:


> Best way to handle this situation is to get up there and wipe off that sap with the top of your forearm-the hairy side.
> 
> Then just go downstairs and wash it off with some warm water.


:laughing: Do you think the top of my head would work just as good?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is just Amber. Usually if the wood is properly kiln dried, it bakes away. Amber or Rosin is great if you save it, and use it for stuff, like stickum on tools, etc..

Just use a razor bladed scraper, remove off the Timber and let it be.


----------

